# Questions for senior practitioners of Shotokan and Ryu-Te



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 16, 2020)

Hello,

I'm new here. I'm getting back into martial arts again, and am choosing a school soon after the virus situation is over with. I'll be visiting two schools, one which is Shotokan the other Ryu-Te. 

If you are a senior practitioner of either or style, I would like to ask you two questions, respectfully please. 

1) Do you think your style of Karate could be modified to work with someone who has physical limitations?

2) Is your style of Karate also taught in regards to modern self defense at the school (dojo) that you current belong to?

Thank You for your help and time.


----------



## Papageno (Apr 17, 2020)

Five years ago I got back to Karate after a 25 year pause. After a rough beginning, I'm really enjoying it.

I think the fundamental part of karate is that you do what you can, regardless of age, weight or other physical limitations. All should be welcome. If you're at a club where some members sneer at persons with any kind of shortcomings, then you're at the wrong club. Or rather: they are in the wrong sport! Because karate is also about showing respect and helping each other out to grow as persons and karatekas.

Here in Sweden many clubs offer training for people with all kinds of limitations. Have a look a this short clip: Här är karatetävlingen som inkluderar alla
Unfortunately it's in Swedish, but the idea is pretty clear: Karate is for everyone.

That said, each club has its own culture and way of doing things. But as far as Karate is concerned, it's for everyone.

I think my answer applies to your second question as well: it depends on the club. We practice a lot of self defense at our club. What to do if you're attacked on the street, how to get out from someones grip etc. But that's probably because my trainer thinks this is important knowledge. And it's quite fun to practice!

So my conclusion is: visit different clubs, see what's going on. How do they train? Talk to the senseis. If it doesn't feel right, check out the next club.

Best of luck!


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 17, 2020)

Papageno said:


> Best of luck!



Tack för ditt svar och tid


----------



## wab25 (Apr 17, 2020)

The answers to both of your questions will depend more on the instructor and the club... and not so much on the style. Visit the schools you are interested in and choose the instructor and class you like the best.

Out of curiosity, who is teaching the Ryu-Te school and where is it? I have worked out with a few Ryu-Te folks up in your state.


----------



## dvcochran (Apr 17, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum Tiger.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 17, 2020)

wab25 said:


> The answers to both of your questions will depend more on the instructor and the club... and not so much on the style. Visit the schools you are interested in and choose the instructor and class you like the best.
> 
> Out of curiosity, who is teaching the Ryu-Te school and where is it? I have worked out with a few Ryu-Te folks up in your state.



Thank You for your comment. I'll certainly will be visiting these schools in question once the virus pandemic is lifted. Sorry, I'm not of liberty to say in regards to the individual.. not until I talk with them again. Some instructors like to keep private.


----------



## Old Happy Tiger (Apr 17, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> Welcome to the Forum Tiger.


Thank You! It's great to be here


----------



## letsplaygames (May 15, 2021)

Shouldn't depend on the instructor or the style... It really shouldn't. 

The following is said with the firm conviction that one doesn't really master Karate..  A life time of study Karate ends up mastering you!  

What do I mean by this?  

Karate done with prowess, with mastership, with skill....  (you pick the term) is NOT about how high you can kick, nor how fast and powerful you can punch.  Real Karate, Karate with purpose, Karate infused with Budo... ( again you pick the the terms) is about finding what you excel at in the broad syllabus that is with ANY Karate ryu...  mastering them.. and then branching out.

Physical limitations? ok... The Dojo and Instructor if they are worth their salt will teach and train accordingly.


----------



## ThatOneCanadian (May 16, 2021)

I'm _not _a senior practitioner but...

1.) *Yes.* We have a guy in a wheelchair at our dojo who, due to the limited mobility, compensates by conditioning his upper body very well. While everyone else is doing wall kicks or stretching, he's going to town on the kettlebell or practicing punches on a heavy bag. He's actually a really intimidating sparring opponent because he has excellent grip strength and quick reflexes, meaning any technique you throw at him is likely to get you trapped and pulled in for a (rather painful) counter. I've actually been thrown to the ground on multiple occasions by him because I was foolish enough to toss him a roundhouse kick.

Again, I am far from a senior practitioner, having only been training for a little over 5 years, but any physical activity should be about strengthening one's weaknesses and using them to their advantage, not about being perfect at everything. Like I always say: as long as you are alive and breathing, you can do Karate.


----------

